# insufficient memory on Ti/84 plus



## mr. fancypants (Sep 26, 2013)

i just got a Ti/84 plus from texas instruments and i want to run games on it. now have i downloaden MirageOS and it works fin but if i dropp the files of the game (pokemonRed btw) it says :insufficient memory (8C08000C)

i also checked my ram (which is 21037 and my ARC which is 9190) so that isnt the problem ( i think)

here is also a picture

does anyone have an idea how to fix this?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 26, 2013)

Actually, you run out of space. Program like Pokemon Red goes into archive (ARC).

Go delete some programs.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Sep 26, 2013)

does anybody knows how much?

and how do you delete a program?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 26, 2013)

mr. fancypants said:


> does anybody knows how much?


Well I did a rough calculation, all files take up 25,600 bytes. So that's how much you'll need for ARC.

I don't have TI-84 Plus with me (sold it) to test it.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Sep 26, 2013)

oke i did go to the memory (2nd and +) i did go to option 2 (mgmt/del...) and open the section apps (they are pretty big and useless) there is also an * before their names

but how do i delete an app?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 26, 2013)

I believe you can just use the calculator itself to delete files.


----------



## Arras (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't use MirageOS, get DoorsCS. It's much much better IIRC (it's been quite some time since I last used my TI). It can even run files from the archive by temporarily copying them to RAM.


----------



## ßleck (Sep 26, 2013)

mr. fancypants said:


> oke i did go to the memory (2nd and +) i did go to option 2 (mgmt/del...) and open the section apps (they are pretty big and useless) there is also an * before their names
> 
> but how do i delete an app?


 
1. Go to the app you want to delete.
2. Press "del".
3. Press yes when asked if you are sure.
4. The app has been deleted.

Just checked on my own TI-84 plus to be sure. If you delete enough you should be able to play your game (I use MirageOS too).


----------



## mr. fancypants (Sep 26, 2013)

shit i deleted easydata and the TI explorer wont load the calculator

i also tried re/installing te ti connect programm but it wont help


----------



## Arras (Sep 26, 2013)

The TI... IS a calculator. How can it not load a calculator?


----------



## mr. fancypants (Sep 26, 2013)

i mean the TI connect(or)from the pc


----------



## ßleck (Sep 26, 2013)

mr. fancypants said:


> shit i deleted easydata and the TI explorer wont load the calculator
> 
> i also tried re/installing te ti connect programm but it wont help


 
I'm not sure, but I don't think the easydata app has anything to do with that. Are you sure you're doing everything right?


----------



## mr. fancypants (Sep 26, 2013)

yeah but after that the computer doesnt recognize the calculator


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 26, 2013)

I can't get over the fact that schools still have students wasting their money on those overpriced and outdated calculators.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Sep 26, 2013)

yaah i know but u must buy or get it


----------



## ßleck (Sep 26, 2013)

mr. fancypants said:


> yeah but after that the computer doesnt recognize the calculator


 
Are you SURE your calculator is securly connected to your PC and turned ON? If nothing helps you could also try to reset your calculator.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Sep 26, 2013)

all ram?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 26, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> I can't get over the fact that schools still have students wasting their money on those overpriced and outdated calculators.


It's more like textbook author/publisher still recommend TI-83/84 even though there are far better calculator out there.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 26, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> I can't get over the fact that schools still have students wasting their money on those overpriced and outdated calculators.


A smart student will realize that TI-34 will work for pretty much every level math up to Pre-Calculus. From pre-calculus forward, or when going into statistics, it is pretty much absolutely necessary to at least have a TI-83 (Plus) though. Plus, they may be expensive, but they will work for absolutely ever, and due to them always being needed, they have a decent resell value if you need some cash and no longer need the calculator. It probably doesn't help that Texas Instruments has a bit of a monopoly on the high level calculator market, primarily because every textbook that requires calculator use has a TI calculator as the base. Many times, comparable calculators from other brands are either missing functions that teachers, textbooks, and general formulas will mostly use, or are unnecessarily convoluted in trying to make the calculator seem unique.

So yeah, expensive? I guess. For most people here, you can pick up a used TI-84 for around $80, which, when considering multi-year usage, isn't really so bad. Hell, a person can pick up a TI-83 Plus for about $45 used, and that has gotten me through higher level math courses fine.

Also, outdated? Do you expect some great leaps in the field of general calculations and established formulas hundreds of years old so that we can have newer and even more expensive calculators? If you happen to try to argue that phones and tablets have graphing calculator apps, well, I hope you have enough common sense to realize that all because something can be a calculator doesn't mean a teacher is going to let you use it as one.


----------



## ßleck (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, the PC connection problem was solved via PM. Just continue deleting files until you have enough space for Pokemon. I'm sure the problem you had before wasn't caused because you deleted the easydate app, so don't worry about getting the same problem.


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 26, 2013)

Nathan Drake said:


> A smart student will realize that TI-34 will work for pretty much every level math up to Pre-Calculus. From pre-calculus forward, or when going into statistics, it is pretty much absolutely necessary to at least have a TI-83 (Plus) though. Plus, they may be expensive, but they will work for absolutely ever, and due to them always being needed, they have a decent resell value if you need some cash and no longer need the calculator. It probably doesn't help that Texas Instruments has a bit of a monopoly on the high level calculator market, primarily because every textbook that requires calculator use has a TI calculator as the base. Many times, comparable calculators from other brands are either missing functions that teachers, textbooks, and general formulas will mostly use, or are unnecessarily convoluted in trying to make the calculator seem unique.
> 
> So yeah, expensive? I guess. For most people here, you can pick up a used TI-84 for around $80, which, when considering multi-year usage, isn't really so bad. Hell, a person can pick up a TI-83 Plus for about $45 used, and that has gotten me through higher level math courses fine.
> 
> Also, outdated? Do you expect some great leaps in the field of general calculations and established formulas hundreds of years old so that we can have newer and even more expensive calculators? If you happen to try to argue that phones and tablets have graphing calculator apps, well, I hope you have enough common sense to realize that all because something can be a calculator doesn't mean a teacher is going to let you use it as one.


They are absolutely outdated and expensive.  TI 83 came out in 1996.  17 years is an eternity when it comes to technology.  Back in 1996, people were still playing on the original brick Gameboys. (unless they decided to upgrade to the pocket which had the same functionality).  But let's be fair and look at the 83+ as that's what's most common.  It still came out all the way back in 1999.  So for comparison there, the Gameboy Color had just come out the previous year.  The heart of the ti-83+ is a 6 MHz Zilog Z80 processor (which you can buy solitary for $3.25 these days).  The heart of the GBC was an 8MHz customized Zilog Z80.  Even all the way back in 1998 at release, the gameboy color cost you $80 brand-spanking new (I still remember when my mom drove me to walmart so I could buy my atomic purple GBC).  The 83+ sold for, what, $150 on release?  That's understandable as the hardware was indeed more expensive back then, and more importantly, all the R&D that went into programming the calculator to do what it does (not that they started from scratch, though, since it was built off the 83, which was built off the 82, which was a stripped down 85...).  But here we are 14 years after the release of the ti-83+ and they're still selling for $95 at walmart.  The hardware dirt-cheap to produce, and they've the R&D that went into it was paid off LONG ago.

The only reason they can keep selling them like they do is because that's what schools tell you that you must use because they already have the market penetration.  Selling these ancient pieces of hardware for such a high price is pretty much a result of their monopolistic hold on graphing calculators at an educational level.  Fortunately for me, I don't need a graphing calculator and only need a scientific/engineering calculator, so my ~$15 Sharp EL-w516x is perfect.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 26, 2013)

grossaffe said:


> They are absolutely outdated and expensive. TI 83 came out in 1996. 17 years is an eternity when it comes to technology. Back in 1996, people were still playing on the original brick Gameboys. (unless they decided to upgrade to the pocket which had the same functionality). But let's be fair and look at the 83+ as that's what's most common. It still came out all the way back in 1999. So for comparison there, the Gameboy Color had just come out the previous year. The heart of the ti-83+ is a 6 MHz Zilog Z80 processor (which you can buy solitary for $3.25 these days). The heart of the GBC was an 8MHz customized Zilog Z80. Even all the way back in 1998 at release, the gameboy color cost you $80 brand-spanking new (I still remember when my mom drove me to walmart so I could buy my atomic purple GBC). The 83+ sold for, what, $150 on release? That's understandable as the hardware was indeed more expensive back then, and more importantly, all the R&D that went into programming the calculator to do what it does (not that they started from scratch, though, since it was built off the 83, which was built off the 82, which was a stripped down 85...). But here we are 14 years after the release of the ti-83+ and they're still selling for $95 at walmart. The hardware dirt-cheap to produce, and they've the R&D that went into it was paid off LONG ago.
> 
> The only reason they can keep selling them like they do is because that's what schools tell you that you must use because they already have the market penetration. Selling these ancient pieces of hardware for such a high price is pretty much a result of their monopolistic hold on graphing calculators at an educational level. Fortunately for me, I don't need a graphing calculator and only need a scientific/engineering calculator, so my ~$15 Sharp EL-w516x is perfect.


This is where simple economics come into play. To start:
TI-84 Plus, a standard for math from basic algebra through advanced calculus and beyond as far as many textbooks are concerned. This and the 83 Plus are both fairly old calculators at this point, yet, they remain prominent. Why? If it ain't broke, don't fix it. It saves on textbook creation when you don't have to reinvent the wheel every third edition. Thus, TI-84 Plus and TI-83 Plus are unlikely to go out of style, despite the fact that technologically, especially the TI-83 Plus is a dinosaur. Now, looking at this, essentially inelastic demand is created for especially the TI-84 at this point, but also the TI-83 Plus. That means that even if the calculator is getting fairly close to its 15th birthday, as long as it is consistently needed, costs won't waver. Even if it's that $100+ that the TI-84 Plus costs to grab new, it will always sell at that price as it's always needed.

To further establish this point, one need not look further than the TI-Nspire CX CAS. This calculator is clearly rather new, especially when compared to the TI-84 and TI-83. It doesn't run on AAA batteries, it has a full keyboard, a color screen, 3D graphing, real world scenario integration, etc. I'm sure the processor, although I couldn't find out exactly which one it was on a quick Google search, is at least more than that measly $3.25 that the TI-83 Plus processor costs. This is essentially a calculator for the smartphone age that tries to do more than a single app on your smartphone would really be capable of. How much does it cost to grab it new? About $140. Only approximately $40 more than a TI-84 Plus that is nearly 10 years old.[/URL]

Why does the substantially newer, more functional calculator cost barely $40 more over 10 year old, probably older, really, tech? There isn't as high of a demand, so the price more accurately reflects the technology contained within. People will buy it, but textbooks will never use it as an example and teachers will never recommend it over the TI-84 Plus they've been using since it replaced their marginally different TI-83 Plus.

You can justify why the calculator should cost less on paper quite easily using basic logic, but realistically, as long as it has to be bought, it will sell well despite the high price. Yay economics?


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 26, 2013)

\





Nathan Drake said:


> You can justify why the calculator should cost less on paper quite easily using basic logic, but realistically, as long as it has to be bought, it will sell well despite the high price. Yay economics?


I don't need an economics lesson.  This is where the entire argument came from.  There is a demand for the outdated and overpriced technology purely because  that is what schools say you must buy.  The 83/84 is neither the best, the cheapest, nor is the best value, and if it had not already gained a monopoly on education, it would not be able to survive at it's current price when it has comparable competition at half the price-point and far superior models at a relatively modest price-bump.  If it came down to people making an actual economic decision on price versus capability, you'd probably see a lot more people using a $50 Casio FX-9750GII (and highly probably, TI would drop the price on their calculators to compete).  As it is right now, though, it's a non-competitive market as schools have deemed everyone must own the ti-83 and thus the inflated costs of a monopoly.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 27, 2013)

Let's be honest, you can use scientific calculator all the way up to Calculus. Going beyond Calculus, you would use CAS like MATLAB instead. _The only instance I can think of where graphic calculator is actually useful is in Statistic, where plotting data and finding regression are something you really need._

I moved from Algebra all the way up to Calculus using Casio fx-7400g, a severely limited graphics calculator that only cost $30. Don't think I ever used its graphing function past Algebra. I only used TI-84 Plus when I taken Statistic. Right now I'm using HP-50g, but that's because I like how RPN works.

Today textbooks make many references on TI calculators, so student keeps buying TI calculators. That's pretty much how TI maintains market monopoly. Honestly without graphic calculator many students probably don't even know how y = x^3 + 12 looks like.

@OP
Did you get Pokemon Red working?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 27, 2013)

TI calcs (especially the Z80 processor series) used to be something of a specialty for me.  It's how I got into programming.  I was part of a team that was creating Vera OS, which was a third party OS for 83+ series.  I've recently connected with some friends from back then.


----------



## YayMii (Sep 27, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> It's more like textbook author/publisher still recommend TI-83/84 even though there are far better calculator out there.


It's that the curriculum uses TI-84+ and it's more worth it for both Texas Instruments and the schools to use the same material instead of spending the money to create new material and training teachers how to use the better calculators.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 27, 2013)

Do textbooks recommend the 84+ now?  Other than the extra RAM pages (which were removed by TI to disable some of the third party software after Brandon W gave them a spanking), the archive space, and a slightly faster processor (needed simply because of the space), it has almost no difference between the 83+.  I've got both (and one extra 83+ used for beta testing VeraOS).


----------



## mr. fancypants (Sep 27, 2013)

trumpet-205 said:


> @OP
> Did you get Pokemon Red working?


 

no not yet


----------



## Duo8 (Sep 27, 2013)

Why don't they make calculators easier to use so we don't need instructions?


----------



## mr. fancypants (Sep 27, 2013)

mr. fancypants said:


> no not yet


 

yes it work now but i cant battle 

error : memory


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 27, 2013)

Archive your other stuff.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Sep 27, 2013)

all the z files?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 27, 2013)

Archive all the files that aren't part of your pokemon game.


----------



## mr. fancypants (Sep 30, 2013)

weel thanks to everyone i can play pokemon in the class (its not what i expected but all right)


----------

